# sade adu



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3BnQdF8mvo&feature=related

raffinatissima​


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

veramente zzzzzzzzzzzzz raf zzzzzzz fina zzzzzzzzz tissima zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> veramente zzzzzzzzzzzzz raf zzzzzzz fina zzzzzzzzz tissima zzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 che anime gemelle siam...amiamo le stesse cose.amica!


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

riposante.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

ti spiace postare verso le 14 che riesco a farmi una pennica al volo?


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che anime gemelle siam...amiamo le stesse cose.amica!


 
sono le amicizie che durano di più sai?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono le amicizie che durano di più sai?


mi dai sempre tante soddisfazioni!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> riposante.


 sì, iris, riposante è il termine adatto a lei.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

a parte che le sue canzoni sembrano tutte uguali di sicuro è una musica molto rilassante.
ideale per una nottata di sesso selvaggio


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a parte che le sue canzoni sembrano tutte uguali di sicuro è una musica molto rilassante.
> *ideale per una nottata di sesso *selvaggio


 su questo concordo davvero...a me risveglia l'ormone..





 incredibile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3BnQdF8mvo&feature=related
> 
> raffinatissima​


Che dire? Sono cresciuto con lei. Forse non è il mio genere ma ... tanto di cappello. Classe da vendere. E un modo nuovo di cantare e sentire  il Soul ...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che dire? Sono cresciuto con lei. Forse non è il mio genere ma ... tanto di cappello. *Classe da vendere*. E un modo nuovo di cantare e sentire il Soul ...


_queen of cool._
_http://www.wikio.it/video/310533_​ con questa non si può non ballare, dai


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*...........*

Chi altra/o ascoltavi oltre lei e la Pantera?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

molti altri . ma a dire il vero sia grace che sade fanno parte di una galleria di donne che sto postando e che rappresentano l'arte di vari generi al femminile.
è anche vero che è un filo logico tutto mio. ma questo è quanto
anzi....da grace jones oggi mi è venuto in mente il fotografo espressionista david lachapelle e il filo non è più nemmeno logico

magari domani son meno confusa.forse


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> molti altri . ma a dire il vero sia grace che sade fanno parte di una galleria di donne che sto postando e che rappresentano l'arte di vari generi al femminile.
> è anche vero che è un filo logico tutto mio. ma questo è quanto
> anzi....da grace jones oggi mi è venuto in mente il fotografo espressionista david lachapelle e il filo non è più nemmeno logico
> 
> magari domani son meno confusa.forse


L'arte è per te una passione o un lavoro o magari entrambe le cose (il che sarebbe una bella fortuna)?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2009)

Quanto mi piace Sade...


----------



## lale75 (22 Aprile 2009)

Io ho gusti più raffinati


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

gran bel tipo...in tutti i sensi.


----------



## lale75 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> gran bel tipo...in tutti i sensi.


 
In effetti come tipa non è esattamente il massimo dello chic ma la sua musica è adrenalinica e i testi delle canzoni mi piacciono molto


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

Bellissima Sade.

Pero' Oracolo mi levi la Vedova Cobain che oggi non ce la faccio


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> In effetti come tipa non è esattamente il massimo dello chic ma la sua musica è adrenalinica e i testi delle canzoni mi piacciono molto



e chi li capisce i testi..tu traduci direttamente..che prava...io ciuccia proprio.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissima Sade.
> 
> Pero' Oracolo mi levi la Vedova Cobain che oggi non ce la faccio



Minerva è l'oracolo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non lo sapevo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

è perfetta


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

La mostri tutta quella foto


----------

